# Exam Results



## aaronnorth (16 Jan 2009)

Did anyone else get any exam results back today? (as in like the 3 teens on here   ) I got mine and i am pleased with them - better than i expected (and worse) in some cases. And i bet some people on here have no idea what i am on about  My parents dont either, i just tell them it's good/ bad   

'real' exams:
Maths (module 3) A
ICT A, A (double GCSE)
Media Studies B
chemistry A*
Physics A
Biology B

(overall A in science)

mock exams:

Leaisure an tourism A*
English U
R.E. - n/a (teacher lost my paper   )

Although i can explain the English because I only answered 1 question     I am working at a B though (coursework, and past exams).

So that will get me into sixth form  I have chosen ICT, Maths, Biology & Chemistry as the 4 courses. Hopefully going to lead a career as a chemist, architect, traffic cop or accountant.

This year gets more confusing as it goes along. Career choices, exams, subject courses...


----------



## Thomas McMillan (16 Jan 2009)

Ahh I remember year 11...


----------



## GreenNeedle (16 Jan 2009)

Good luck to you all.

I remember entering secondary school as a straight As prospect but was in the wrong school!!!

Quickly got bored of finishing easy lessons before the rest of the class and then being ignored by teachers and by the time I reached the 3rd year was into the truancy / shoplifting / 'experimenting with ****' etc malarky.

Pulled it back a bit from fourth year onward to get 11 GCSEs at C or above but the damage was done early on. lol

Oh how many of us wish they could turn back the clock 

AC


----------



## Joecoral (16 Jan 2009)

Good choice of A-Levels, you should be able to get onto a lot of the higher-value university courses with those.
Chemistry is a bit of a bugger, I went from A* at GCSE to E at A-level, although to be fair it wasn't a subject I enjoyed.

Congrats on the good results, as for english dont sweat it. Unless you want to do journalism/media etc it wont make a huge difference, which you don't seem to want to anyway.
Good luck with your other exams and in A-levels!


----------



## aaronnorth (16 Jan 2009)

After seeing lots of results I wont be putting any of my children in private school (I dont have any yet  ). For the cost involved I dont think it is worth it. No matter how much money is spent, it depends on the persons behaviour/ willingness to learn. There is a lad at my school who has got 100% on every Maths exam   I find it remarkable how he hasn't lost just 1 mark! Especially considering there is a wide range of different calculations to do. I got 100% on my chemistry multiple choice, but you have a 1 in 4 chance of getting it correct, and there isnt as much to learn!

I feel sorry for my sister though, she tries extremely hard to get good marks but she finds everything so difficult, and me and my brother can do most things without putting in the amount of time and effort that she does.



> Chemistry is a bit of a bugger, I went from A* at GCSE to E at A-level, although to be fair it wasn't a subject I enjoyed.



Chemistry is the only science subject that i enjoy, it also helps that i have joined a forum like this & TFF where there are some very good scientists, i dont think i would have been as interested if it weren't for plants!

Would you say it is a lot harder than GCSE level?

Definatley dont want to go into media side of things!


----------



## hellohefalump (16 Jan 2009)

Well done Aaron!  Those are some very very good results!  I didn't know you were doing exams this early in the year though... it's all changed since I was at school and that was only 8 years ago!  

I throughly enjoyed year 11.  It was my favourite year by far.  I started off at an all girls, high achieving catholic convent, which was rubbish.  Then I moved school in yr 10 to a performing arts school, where I was in the top set for everything, which encouraged me and I ended up with 10 GCSEs (half Bs and half A*s), and a GNVQ, worth 4 A's in art.   

My education ended when I took one look at the UCAS form, freaked out and refused to go to university...


----------



## Joecoral (16 Jan 2009)

aaronnorth said:
			
		

> Would you say it is a lot harder than GCSE level?



For me it was, but then like I said I didn't enjoy it whereas you do. To be honest tho I don't really remember, it seems so long ago (6 years ago now I started my A/AS-levels!   )
The most worthwhile things to do in life always are the most difficult ones tho. They say A-levels are more difficult than university though, so if you can nail A-levels uni will be no problem


----------



## hellohefalump (16 Jan 2009)

Uni looked like fun... I wish I'd gone while I had the chance.  All my friends (and my little brother!) have degrees now and I'm a bit jealous.


----------



## aaronnorth (16 Jan 2009)

hellohefalump said:
			
		

> Well done Aaron!  Those are some very very good results!  I didn't know you were doing exams this early in the year though... it's all changed since I was at school and that was only 8 years ago!
> 
> I throughly enjoyed year 11.  It was my favourite year by far.  I started off at an all girls, high achieving catholic convent, which was rubbish.  Then I moved school in yr 10 to a performing arts school, where I was in the top set for everything, which encouraged me and I ended up with 10 GCSEs (half Bs and half A*s), and a GNVQ, worth 4 A's in art.
> 
> My education ended when I took one look at the UCAS form, freaked out and refused to go to university...



Thanks, not all are exams, and some have been done throughout the course of a year.
Maths was a resit, i got a 'B' but i wanted an 'A' (it also brings my overall grade up to an 'A')
ICT i did throughout yr10, got the results this year after being marked.
Media Studies again was in yr10, i am in the English express group where you do English and Media in the space of 2yrs
All science subjects were in yr10 too

For some reason they wanted to give all our results in one day like we would when we get our final grades in August.



> They say A-levels are more difficult than university though, so if you can nail A-levels uni will be no problem



That's good to know, i might be a chemist, anybody on here one?


----------



## Ed Seeley (16 Jan 2009)

Well done Aaron!

I had a similar experience with A-level chem.  We had a class of only four and I don't think there was the interest from the department in us really.  However I went on to Uni to do Genetics with tonnes of Biochem and always scored highly in those modules.  It's not about knowledge but turning out the right answers and they're two different things a lot of the time!

A-levels are different to uni.  You do much more complex things at Uni (like learning how Genetics and inheritence _really _works finally!!!) but it's more spread out so there's less pressure I think.  Of course we couldn't resit modules at A-level if we wanted to raise our grade a bit more!!!


----------



## samc (16 Jan 2009)

ur results were pretty good i did mine last year glad there over


----------



## Joecoral (16 Jan 2009)

I should probably add that chemistry was poorly taught in my secondary school, which probably contributed.

I also did Genetics at university Ed, but I decided I didn't like it and changed to Zoology after a year, much more my cup of tea!


----------



## aaronnorth (16 Jan 2009)

> like learning how Genetics and inheritence really works finally!!!



The amount of stuff that we get told different to key stage 3 is unbelievable, and i expect to see more in sixth form. Like there is sub-atomic particles that make up nucleons  The answer i got from the teacher was "It is too difficult to get your head around when you are younger"
I agree with it, but i dont see the point in not teaching us the 'full' truth, i would prefer to learn about it, but i might of said a different thing back then


----------



## Thomas McMillan (16 Jan 2009)

From what friends have told me (I don't do any science A-levels) chemistry is the hardest out of the lot, because it's just pure confusing science. Physics is easier because it's just basically maths.


----------



## Joecoral (16 Jan 2009)

Thomas McMillan said:
			
		

> chemistry is the hardest out of the lot, because it's just pure confusing science



That's how it seemed to me


----------



## Nick16 (16 Jan 2009)

im in the first year of 6th form! (im cruising, auto pilot is kicking in)  both the sciences caught people out as it is a huge leap in difficulty. but most people are saying that they likle the subject and they are working well so its not quite so hard, just keep up with the work.

im taking sociology (becuase i wasnt allowed to do ICT which i got an A in at GCSE, i would have gone to college but they told me too late   ) business, geography, (going to iceland at easter   ) and english (alot of work involved here)

but they are some sweet grades aaron, better than mine, i just dossed around and got what i needed B's and a few C's and chilled out.


----------



## Thomas McMillan (16 Jan 2009)

Here's what I got at GCSE:

English lit: C
English lang: B
Maths: B
French: C
Science: C
Additional science: C
Media studies: A
RE (short course/half a GCSE): C
PE (short course/half a GCSE): B

And I like to forget about these last two as you can guess... 

Business studies: D
Graphics: E


----------



## Luketendo (16 Jan 2009)

Last year I got:

Core Science - A*
Business Communications Systems - B

Now mocks:

Additional Science (Physics) - A*
Additional Science (Chemistry) - B (Did proper test yesterday, I think I got an A or A*)
Triple Science (Chemistry) - B (Did proper test yesterday, I think I got an A or A*)
Maths Module 9 - A
English - D (Not sure what happened with my English exams, my coursework is A/A*)
English Lit - C
German - B
Geography - C
History - D
Statistics - A*
RE Short Course (Half GCSE) - D

Was pleased was my Science (although I knew I could improve my Chems), Maths, Statistics and German. The others I should have done a bit better on - Should have really got B's.

A Levels:

Well I've chosen:

Biology
Chemistry
Physics
Maths

 - Going to be hard, but I want to be a Marine Biologist.


----------



## Ed Seeley (17 Jan 2009)

aaronnorth said:
			
		

> > like learning how Genetics and inheritence really works finally!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Don't spend too long getting your head around it - you'll be told the real version at uni or Post grad!  When they get onto to clouds and quarks you're getting there!!!!!

The first year at uni is increasingly a catch up year to get those who didn't really learn anything except how to pass an exam up to speed with the crux of subject from what I've been told.

BTW my YEAR 6 kids get told the truth!  They learn about molecules, fundamentals of physics and even abit of space-time too!  Not too much, but what they can understand.  Many people do talk down to students and it's often because the teachers don't actually understand the subject properly rather than it "being too difficult"!


----------



## aaronnorth (17 Jan 2009)

> Physics is easier because it's just basically maths



I fiond that the hardest   I am good at maths, but there are far to many calculations needed, especially what i am doing at the moment. 2 months into the course and i already have about 7 different calculations just on speed/ velocity/ mass etc

I dont know how you could do English Nick, i hate it  

Those are some good grades Tom, i would be happy to walk away with mimum C in every subject.


> The first year at uni is increasingly a catch up year to get those who didn't really learn anything except how to pass an exam up to speed with the crux of subject from what I've been told.
> 
> BTW my YEAR 6 kids get told the truth! They learn about molecules, fundamentals of physics and even abit of space-time too! Not too much, but what they can understand. Many people do talk down to students and it's often because the teachers don't actually understand the subject properly rather than it "being too difficult"!



I cannot remember doing anything in SCience when i was at primary, just a few basic experiments every couple of weeks such evapourating water to leave salt  Perhaps if it was better taught there i could get some better grades in biology.


----------



## Nick16 (17 Jan 2009)

its alot of work but well worth it, especially if you have some decent teachers. it involves so much writing and essays but if you can understand the contexts it is a massive help.


----------



## Superman (17 Jan 2009)

Well done Aaron. You've got better GCSE results than I got back in the day - but as I'm a grown up now they must be getting easier!   
I remember the step up from GCSE to A-Level was bigger than the step up from A-Level to Degree.
To be honest, if you're going to goto Uni, I'd recommend staying away from Accountancy as it'll limit your career choices and that it was known as "maths drop out course" back in my day (4 years ago). Plus, accountants are really, really, really, ..., really boring.

Anyway, aside from my grumpy old man side, well done. Maths and Chemistry at a-level was really good fun and I took my maths onto Uni. You get a load of career choices having maths but tbh if your going to Uni, you need to nail the degree and get a first as there are not many people out there with a first class degree; it'll stand you out from the crowd and give you that edge when you apply for jobs.


----------



## GreenNeedle (17 Jan 2009)

I'm not boring (I hope ) and I went from school to college and then into accountancy until my first redundancy. lol

Its the only job of the many I have had that I wish I was still in or at least wish I was still doing that job at that company. lol

AC


----------



## aaronnorth (17 Jan 2009)

> but as I'm a grown up now they must be getting easier!



They are getting easier! Especially Business studies an PE next year, they are dropping 50% of the course!

Accountancy is near the bottom of my list at the moment with chemistry at the top, just because of the grades, but i will see what happens in sixth form.
Traffic cop is in there because i like to be nosey   

Thanks


----------



## Ed Seeley (17 Jan 2009)

aaronnorth said:
			
		

> Traffic cop is in there because i like to be nosey
> 
> Thanks



I know a couple of traffic cops and I wouldn't want their job.  One of the ones I know only investigates fatal accidents and spends his life at rather horrific crashes.  The other sees fatals regularly too.  Not something I'd like.


----------



## JamesM (17 Jan 2009)

Ed Seeley said:
			
		

> aaronnorth said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Indeed. My cousin is a traffic cop and has to deal with stuff like that quite often. He once had to help the rail police collect body parts after a train suicide. Have you seen what a train does to a human, Aaron?


----------



## aaronnorth (17 Jan 2009)

JAmesM said:
			
		

> Ed Seeley said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Wouldnt like to do it but i know there is some very bad things to expect in a job like that, and i know what to expect (or at least i think i do). I have been talking to a staff member at LFS who is in the police,


----------



## LondonDragon (17 Jan 2009)

When I moved to England I went straight to Year 10 half way through the year, with no knowledge of english.
Year later did my GCSE's getting everything C or above except for english wich I got a E. Was a lot different from studying in Portugal that is for sure, even with my limited english I found it much easier to study here. Oh and got an award from school for being the best foreign student which was nice haha the best exam was the Computing Studies which I did mine and 3 others lol now I am too lazy too study, having taken my Cisco certifications now I need to start again with Nortel which my company have now moved too boohooo


----------

